# Will rural areas see violence?



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Any news station, social media or forum I have gotten on lately is saying to expect violence after the election. I am trying to gauge whether or not it will get bad enough to spill into rural areas or if it will just be contained to larger cities where we have seen the violence already. What is everyone's thoughts on that? If you live rurally, have you seen any preparations or heard anything from your local officials that violence could spread rurally? Have you seen anything posted by groups, BLM, Antifa, general anarchists indicating that rural locations should be concerned? I live relatively rural, there are two areas about 30-45 minutes from me respectively that I think could potentially see violence. Just unsure how concerned I should be about activity since I am not real close to any past riot hot spots.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I really don't think so. I am prepped for that, if it should happen, but I really don't think so. As stupid as Antifa, BLM, and the socialists are, I don' think they are stupid enough not to realize that rules change when you get out of your city-limit hellholes. Even my minister father, in his elder years, was a big advocate of the 3-Ss when things go bad. Shoot. Shovel. Shut your mouth......


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree. I don’t really see the violence coming to the more rural areas. BUT! That doesn’t mean rural areas can’t be affected. Widespread power outages or disruptions to transportation and the food chain could cause pain and misery everywhere.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If they chose to disrupt say the power grid . . . or the water supply . . . those are both fairly soft targets out in the boonies . . . would not take much to do both in.

It could cause severe panic . . . 

But I'm with the majority here . . . they know that they cannot walk up to a farm house . . . bust down the door . . . and loot the place like they've done to the Family Dollar stores etc. It would be dead BLM and Antifa in the front yard . . . shot severely and multiple times with serious weaponry.

But they could load up a pickup truck (if they know what one is) with a couple shooters on each side . . . drive down township roads . . . randomly firing into homes as they pass by at 11 PM . . . and it would likewise cause a couple pounds of panic and aggravation.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We don’t even live in the nearby town of 2,000.
We should be OK


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> If they chose to disrupt say the power grid . . . or the water supply . . . those are both fairly soft targets out in the boonies . . . would not take much to do both in.
> 
> It could cause severe panic . . .
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the water supply in rural areas. It's so dispersed with so many on private wells. Right in the small towns, maybe, but the effect would be so small that you wouldn't think it would be worth the effort.

As for my area, Lincoln County, Washington, has a population density of 4.6 people per square mile. We'll be okay here. Now at our other house...there could be some trouble. It's not rural per se. More what you would call exurbs. I'm a little concerned about that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepare for the worst, pray for the best!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cities with scum near by.

Rifles with ready at hand.

They burn my barns, I'll shoot their ass


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Firearm check and clean day tomorrow . . . 

Got in the supply of gas and diesel today . . . will top off flour, sugar, etc sometime tomorrow morning . . . 

Just wish now I'd spent the bucks for that mag loader . . . thumbs ain't gonna like me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Use no shovels. Buzzards gotta eat too.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We don't even live in the nearby town of 2,000.
> We should be OK


I wasn't able to expand on that, I was at work and using my phone.
Our area is mainly agricultural, near to us are three towns. One in Georgia (pop 9,000), and two in Florida (pop 2,000 & 1,000).

I work in one of them, about 16 miles from home, delivering auto parts to commercial customers for a well known national chain.
2/3 of my customers are small independent garages, 1/3 are farms and ranches.
Just plain, common men, with names like Kenny, Ricky, and Rooster. Good folks.

This is a solidly conservative area, Trump is huge here.
I've been asking some of the mechanics that I talk guns and shooting with if they will be "prepared" for Wednesday and later, after the election.
All of them plan on packing heat, even when wrenching on cars and tractors.
A few of them keep a 12 ga under the counter even during regular times.

Just an hour ago, my wife asked if I would go with her to the Dollar General over in Georgia. She's OK going alone to the grocery store but DG's make her uncomfortable.
Everyone in the store shopping, black or white, said hello to us in passing. Everyone was friendly - but that's the way it is here in the Bible Belt.

No, the rioting and looting that is sure to occur will be in big cities, mostly Democrat run.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I agree the biggest threat around here would be disruption of utilities and even at that we are accustomed to services going out due to weather. I don’t think rioting around these parts would go over very well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Firearm check and clean day tomorrow . . .
> 
> Got in the supply of gas and diesel today . . . will top off flour, sugar, etc sometime tomorrow morning . . .
> 
> ...


I have mag loaders for the subguns, they are almost impossible to load without one, the easy one's are the Thompson's.

Any single feed high cap mag needs one when you are loading more than one, like Glocks, Sigs and S&W's.

Use them on those guns also but not the same ones.

I am sure @rice paddy daddy had one for the M3A1 grease gun he carried in NAM, have the same mags and loader for mine.

Now I live in a bright blue state, rural, between two big cities.

There has been talk about BLM and Antifa causing trouble here in the surrounding area.

Nothing concrete about it, we shall see what happens.

Wanted to zero a rifle today, but winds were gusting to 50MPH all day.

Wednesday I will do it in the afternoon.

Got a $70.00 shipment of batteries in Saturday for sights and lights.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm most worried about disruptions to the supply chain.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm most worried about disruptions to the supply chain.


That could come with a Joe Biteme win and the ensuing lockdown of the country, that would be nationwide.

Nothing is back to normal with the supply chain now as it is, random shortages are popping up all over the spectrum.

I still can't get foodstuffs that were common and the shelves always filled with them 9 months ago.

If it goes down you will go with what you got, same with me here.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

That is what I am thinking as well. If things get bad with rioting and violence, distribution centers may not be able to ship out food . Especially in larger cities. I have been telling my daughters to have their houses ready by storing up food and supplies. My oldest is a liberal democrat in Atlanta. I know she won't listen.


paulag1955 said:


> I'm most worried about disruptions to the supply chain.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm most worried about disruptions to the supply chain.


Which is why, beginning 6 months ago, my wife quietly and slowly expanded our one year food supply to three years supply.
Non perishables are everywhere in the house and out in the hay shed.

My wife is so good, during the toilet paper shortage we had it coming out our ears.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I expect nothing here... Not in the beginning anyway.. nobody here and our state not a contest. We will be overlooked. Minneapolis may burn, maybe Fargo, But thats many hours drive from here. Wyoming may be the only safer state as far as violence and unrest go...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Supply or utilities disrupted may be possible, but we are prepped for that. no roving gangs or protests.... going to be really cold and snowy here in a week.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Nobody really knows what's going to happen or where or even when, so your best bet would be to be ready regardless. 


To everyone.....stay safe.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TenMileHunter said:


> Use no shovels. Buzzards gotta eat too.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did I just hear a splat of bacca juice hitting a forehead? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I certainly hope so. Didn't grease and service the back hoe for nothing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would expect the violence to be contained mainly in the cities and mostly in the cities with tight gun control laws. ( Democratically held ) You can expect supply chain interruptions and possible power outages, even in the countryside. I am prepared for the worst and hoping for the best. Everyone I know is packing, even the women. I know I am carrying extra heavy this week.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

More in the city to loot and burn. Too obvious to travel in a caravan to the country. Besides lots of country folk that adhere to the theee S’s. Shot, shovel and shut up.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I really don’t care if democrats burn democrat areas up. That’s what they vote for so that’s what they get. It wouldn’t ever happen if there wasn’t support for the nutjob groups. 

Now if they bring that crap to republican areas, they will be put down like rabid animals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have mag loaders for the subguns, they are almost impossible to load without one, the easy one's are the Thompson's.
> 
> Any single feed high cap mag needs one when you are loading more than one, like Glocks, Sigs and S&W's.
> 
> ...


I take it being between Worscester and Springfield. Two biggest shit holes in mASSacusetts. Well Beacon Hill is much worse


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I didn't think about supply chains and that a lot of hubs are in the larger cities that would be affected by rioting. That is a good point guys. I feel like we are pretty stable on supplies for at least the next 6-8 months. I had it up to over a year for my main household but now include my parents and grandmother so that number has gone down. Hopefully the predictions are wrong and maybe we see a little scuffling in the beginning and then it dies down. I know typically winter weather setting in drives all of the nutjobs back inside because they don't want to get their little toes cold.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I take it being between Worscester and Springfield. Two biggest shit holes in mASSacusetts. Well Beacon Hill is.
> 
> You are correct on location, and that they are shitholes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

TenMileHunter said:


> Use no shovels. Buzzards gotta eat too.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Na..buzzards attract attention... the three S's...

Shoot, shovel, shut up...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m concerned about targeting truck drivers on the interstates. Drop a few concrete blocks thru a few windshields and the trucks are gonna be real reluctant to roll. I spoke about this with a UPS driver on Sunday. He said that yes, they were worried. No concrete threats yet but drivers were more that a little worried.

I remember years ago during a trucker strike, crazies were dropping bricks and blocks from overhead bridges on the PA turnpike. When one comes thru your windshield at 60 mph you are either dead or seriously messed up.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be in the cities and the suburbs. They won’t venture into the rural areas as there is not “terror” effect on sparsely populated areas. Not to mention they KNOW they’d be shot. 

So Dem run cities/states will see the violence. 

Might be just me but I don’t see, at this time, supply chain or power interruptions.... 

But as a latte drinking person I know said..

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From what I'm seeing this past week with all the support for Trump throughout the nation...if the fat, ugly and stupid commie brats decide to step out of their safe zones in the city....they better come heavy and prepare to die. I don't think the Patriots I'm seeing and listening to are gonna put up with much, if any BS.

You know something is going on when there is an Amish Trump train.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I belong to a few trucker pages on Facebook.
Truckers are saying that they will not bring loads into any cities that are in riot mode.
So, if you think you are good because the riots are on the other side of town, you might not be good at all.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

Out of caution we are not sending out any harvest to market today or tomorrow.
A larger than normal shipment went out yesterday and if it remains calm we will resume deliveries on Thursday.
I can only hold back harvest deliveries for a short bit, but no need to take any chances today or tomorrow.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I belong to a few trucker pages on Facebook.
> Truckers are saying that they will not bring loads into any cities that are in riot mode.
> So, if you think you are good because the riots are on the other side of town, you might not be good at all.


Good point...

And glad I don't live in a city.. but i guess close enough. I was at the store today to pick up a few odds and end and notice that paper towels and TP was in very short supply. Not cleaned out but close.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

locked and loaded


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> locked and loaded


Loaded . . . locked . . . function tested . . . sights checked . . . canteen filled . . . mags all loaded . . . wife checked out on her weapons.

Now just need to spend some time in prayer . . . feel like the disciples walking up the hill to the garden of olives.

They had 2 swords among them . . . Peter whacked off ol Malcus' ear . . . and the "in depth" trouble stopped. They still took Jesus . . . but the rest were let go.

Hate the idea . . . but I'm prepared if it comes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BajaSurvival (Oct 31, 2020)

Gents, I'm new here but just found about this site on a subreddit and thought you guys might find it as interesting as me. I have the iOS app and love how it'll send you alerts.
can a moderator check it out and post a link if worthy: rsoe-edis.org


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If Biden is the next President, the Hell will start in the cities, and it may end there, at least for a while. But there will be Hell to pay, for the freedom loving everywhere. And it will eventually reach out to everyone.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

BajaSurvival said:


> Gents, I'm new here but just found about this site on a subreddit and thought you guys might find it as interesting as me. I have the iOS app and love how it'll send you alerts.
> can a moderator check it out and post a link if worthy: rsoe-edis.org


Thanks for the link, looks like a worthy app.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I doubt rural areas will see any problems. The thugs won't travel that far and and there are not a lot of looting opportunities compared to larger cities. If they do come to rural areas, fewer will leave than arrived.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Green Lilly said:


> Any news station, social media or forum I have gotten on lately is saying to expect violence after the election. I am trying to gauge whether or not it will get bad enough to spill into rural areas or if it will just be contained to larger cities where we have seen the violence already. What is everyone's thoughts on that? If you live rurally, have you seen any preparations or heard anything from your local officials that violence could spread rurally? Have you seen anything posted by groups, BLM, Antifa, general anarchists indicating that rural locations should be concerned? I live relatively rural, there are two areas about 30-45 minutes from me respectively that I think could potentially see violence. Just unsure how concerned I should be about activity since I am not real close to any past riot hot spots.


Yes. If BLM comes to my part of town they will see violence (on my terms). But they won't come because there aren't any Democrats around here to protect their Marxist actions.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

I live in a semi-rural location in South Florida and I am convinced that a majority of the fighting will take place in the cities. BLM, Antifa, and other left leaning cells will popup throughout the country. I can't imagine them leaving the cities though. They wouldn't see the benefit of taking over a rural location. Perhaps if left unchecked they would move out of cities but resistance towards them would be strong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

15yu97poke said:


> I live in a semi-rural location in South Florida and I am convinced that a majority of the fighting will take place in the cities. BLM, Antifa, and other left leaning cells will popup throughout the country. I can't imagine them leaving the cities though. They wouldn't see the benefit of taking over a rural location. Perhaps if left unchecked they would move out of cities but resistance towards them would be strong.


Indiantown?
Okeechobee City?
Myacca?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm concerned about targeting truck drivers on the interstates. Drop a few concrete blocks thru a few windshields and the trucks are gonna be real reluctant to roll. I spoke about this with a UPS driver on Sunday. He said that yes, they were worried. No concrete threats yet but drivers were more that a little worried.
> 
> I remember years ago during a trucker strike, crazies were dropping bricks and blocks from overhead bridges on the PA turnpike. When one comes thru your windshield at 60 mph you are either dead or seriously messed up.


Back on the day I had rocks dropped from overpasses that hit my truck three times. One bounced off the hood before destroying the windshield but the 2nd, a roughly 8 lb rock, blew through and slammed the passenger seat hard. Third one put a good dent in the upper air fairing. We used to change lanes as we drove under bridges in certain areas (mostly in AL and TX) to minimize the chance of being hit.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Green Lilly said:


> Any news station, social media or forum I have gotten on lately is saying to expect violence after the election. I am trying to gauge whether or not it will get bad enough to spill into rural areas or if it will just be contained to larger cities where we have seen the violence already. What is everyone's thoughts on that? If you live rurally, have you seen any preparations or heard anything from your local officials that violence could spread rurally? Have you seen anything posted by groups, BLM, Antifa, general anarchists indicating that rural locations should be concerned? I live relatively rural, there are two areas about 30-45 minutes from me respectively that I think could potentially see violence. Just unsure how concerned I should be about activity since I am not real close to any past riot hot spots.


Depends on what you mean by rural areas? I've seen BLM protesters block the roads in the middle of a town with a population of about 20,000 so I had to drive around. Another town with a population of about 1500 had five police cars sitting so I stopped and asked a cop. He said they were expecting a protest later that day which I later learned never developed.

Out in farm country with the houses 1/2 mile or further apart is what I consider rural. No problems out here,


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Around here all the farmers and ranchers all carry guns. If someone messes with livestock or equipment, they will be be met with a swift positive action. We all look out for each other. If a cow gets out of a fence someone will phone you and even help you return the wayward critter. The nice thing about that, you can hunt on their land with a handshake. The cities may burn, around here people are safe and know their neighbors.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Captjim_NM said:


> Around here all the farmers and ranchers all carry guns. If someone messes with livestock or equipment, they will be be met with a swift positive action. We all look out for each other. If a cow gets out of a fence someone will phone you and even help you return the wayward critter. The nice thing about that, you can hunt on their land with a handshake. The cities may burn, around here people are safe and know their neighbors.


Yup!! We have held a neighbor's calf in our horse paddock until he could come and get it.
And when one of our horses had to be put down, he came with his back hoe to bury it for us. And did not ask for one thin dime. (We did give him $50 for diesel fuel)

Things are different "out here".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Back on the day I had rocks dropped from overpasses that hit my truck three times. One bounced off the hood before destroying the windshield but the 2nd, a roughly 8 lb rock, blew through and slammed the passenger seat hard. Third one put a good dent in the upper air fairing. We used to change lanes as we drove under bridges in certain areas (mostly in AL and TX) to minimize the chance of being hit.


Worst we ever did, as kids, was throw snowballs and rotten apple/tomatoes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yup!! We have held a neighbor's calf in our horse paddock until he could come and get it.
> And when one of our horses had to be put down, he came with his back hoe to bury it for us. And did not ask for one thin dime. (We did give him $50 for diesel fuel)
> 
> Things are different "out here".


Good neighbors are worth their weight in gold. Literally!


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

A good strong President will be able to quell future violence, or else TV stations will have to carry "steer clear" summaries like this right after the daily news forecast, the big numbers are the predicted body counts..-


----------

